# What songs remind you of certain cities??



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

What songs remind you of certain cities?? Not necessarily songs that came out of certain cities, but rather songs that make you think of a certain place weather you listened to it a lot while visiting, living in, etc. Anyway, here are some of mine

New York City
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=505tZ0aOgTM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KybczRyLhqE

Richmond
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jlHz0wF0Ig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0RvPYRRRbE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck6NkOpQrmg

Chicago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxodGkgnIa8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_QXF2iKcrg

Paris
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Iqskd_Vq8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDVobP7Bfzo

London
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-4gAetwNkw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQfKFwa-jEY

DC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9y6_LfdyM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYH8DsU2WCk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcEqtc9B9w4


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Glasgow*

_*Super Trouper* - ABBA_







*Paris*

_*Our Last Summer* - ABBA_





_*Aux Champs-Elysées* - Joe Dassin_


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Miami:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Baltimore*

_*Good Morning Baltimore* - Hairspray_


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

PS they don't necessarily need to be from, or about that city


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Yes, I had gotten it. The thing is, I like all those songs and when I listen to them I cannot stop thinking of the cities.

But as you insist:

*Cape Town and Cape Winelands*

_*Relax, Take It Easy* - Mika_





_*Don't Stop the Music* - Rihanna_







*Garden Route*

_*True Colors* - Cyndi Lauper_





_*Like a Virgin* - Madonna_







*Port Elizabeth*

_*Summer Nights* - Grease_







*Durban*

_*I Got it From My Mama* - will.i.am_


----------



## Virmaline (May 14, 2011)

BlackBerry's Evolving Aspiration ringtone makes me think of Montreal.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
This one also reminds me of Montreal:

_*La Voix du Bon Dieu* - Celine Dion_






---------------------------------------------------------------


*Philadelphia*

_*Streets of Philadelphia* - Bruce Springsteen_


----------



## nicdel (May 13, 2011)

Berlin:


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Virmaline said:


> BlackBerry's Evolving Aspiration ringtone makes me think of Montreal.


Agreed


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

also, I was wondering, how do u post youtube videos without just the link?


----------



## RafaBRA (Mar 26, 2013)

*São Paulo*












*Rio de Janeiro*












*Brasília*


----------



## RafaBRA (Mar 26, 2013)

*São Paulo*












*Piracicaba*







*Santos*







*This song reminds me of countryside of São Paulo state*












*Goiânia*







*Brasília*












*Porto Alegre*


----------



## Beck Duggleby (Aug 10, 2013)

Road to Nowhere by Talking Heads reminds me of Shanghai. A big city that's on the road to nowhere and never looks back. But they are on the road to a utopian "paradise" city. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFgayzZ5KTM

Quite a good song... it always reminds me of Shanghai.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Taipei - She Doesn't Mind (Sean Paul)
Sofia - Nevedim (Grafa)
Saint Petersburg - The A Team (Ed Sheeran) / Look At Me Now (Chris Brown)
Penang - Wipe Your Eyes (Maroon 5)
Manila - Without You (David Guetta / Usher)
Seoul - Gangnam Style (PSY) lol!
Bangkok - Telephone (Lady Gaga)
Shenzhen - Talk That Talk (Rihanna/Jay Z)
Bucharest - Up 2 You (Chris Brown)
Singapore - Pumped Up Kicks (Foster the People)


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

New York






London 






Tokyo






Rome, Madrid, Barcelona






Paris


----------



## RafaBRA (Mar 26, 2013)

*London

*










*New York*







*Kingston*





*

São Paulo*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yokohama







origin of Lady gaga?
Roppongi 1984


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Detroit*

_*Cry Baby* - Janis Joplin_


----------



## gumnut (Feb 12, 2012)

A song about Sydney from 1969. The record appears to be played faster than real time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASdtd4QdlgE


----------

